# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ανταλλάσω-Ζητάω πουλιά > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] O Ginko, αρσενικό κοκατίλ

## marlene

Καλησπέρα και καλή χρονιά σε όλους!


Αποφάσισα να χαρίσω το αρσενικό μου κοκατίλ, τον Ginko.


Παρόλο που κ τα 2 άγρια κοκατίλ μου έχουν ηρεμίσει πολύ, παρατηρώ πως δεν καταφέρνω να διώξω τον φόβο που έχουν για τα χέρια.
Ουσιαστικά, κάθε φορά που πάμε να κάνουμε ένα βήμα νιώθω ότι ο φόβος του ενός πουλιού κρατάει το άλλο πίσω...
Μετά από διάφορες σκέψεις, αποφάσισα πως είναι καλύτερο να χαρίσω το ένα από αυτά, ώστε να καταφέρω να ασχοληθώ λίγο παραπάνω με το άλλο. 
Το ήμερο κοκατιλο-νινί που έχουμε στο σπίτι εδώ και ένα μήνα βοηθάει ήδη πολύ προς αυτήν την κατεύθυνση!  :Happy: 


 Ο λόγος που δίνω τον αρσενικό μου, είναι ότι η θηλυκιά είναι ήδη 13 χρονών .. Παρόλο που δεν της φαίνεται, ξέρω ότι μπορεί πολύ σύντομα να μου "φύγει" με έναν τρόπο διαφορετικό.. 
Δεν θα ήθελα για κανέναν λόγο να την αναστατώσω με μία τόσο μεγάλη αλλαγή. Για αυτό και δίνω τον μικρό μου θεατρίνο...  :Happy: 


 Ο Ginko είναι περίπου 8-9 χρονών (δεν φορά δαχτυλίδι). Είμαι η δεύτερη "ιδιοκτήτρια" του.. Η ιστορία του και το θέμα που τους έχω ανοίξει γενικότερα, βρίσκεται εδώ.. Είναι ένα αρκετά ήσυχο πουλί (σε αντίθεση με την Coco που τα πρωινά είναι μάλλον ..φωνακλού!  :Happy:  ) Από τη στιγμή που θα σε συνηθίσει, του αρέσει να κουρνιάζει κάπου κοντά σου μέσα από το κλουβί και να σε παρατηρεί, ειδικά αν είναι ώρα για ύπνο.. Εκείνες τις στιγμές του αρέσει πολύ να του φυσάς απαλά το τσουλούφι... Του αρέσει επίσης το κεχρί και θα έκανε σχεδόν τα πάντα για αυτό..!! Θα έρθει να φάει άνετα από το χέρι και μέσα και έξω από το κλουβί, αρκεί τα δάχτυλα να μην είναι πάρα πολύ κοντά του. Μέσα στην μέρα έχει τον ασταμάτητο, θέλει να σκαρφαλώνει και να παίζει με τα παιχνίδια του. (έχει μία συγκλονιστική αδυναμία στα καλαμάκια, ξύλο μπάλσα, αλλά και τις χάντρες του Ικεα) Από φαγητό θα έρθει να μουσουλήσει λίγο πολύ τα πάντα, αρκεί να είναι ψιλοκομμένα. Πέρα από το κεχρί, αγαπά ιδιαίτερα τα φύλλα από μπρόκολο και παντζάρι. Σχετικά με το κλουβί του, ο Ginko είναι αρκετά κυριαρχικός με το χώρο του.. οπότε η συγκατοίκηση με άλλα κοκατίλ θα χρειαστεί να γίνει σταδιακά. Θα το απολαύσει ιδιαίτερα αν υπάρχει μία μακριά πατήθρα στο κλουβί του, ώστε να κάνει με άνεση τα..ακροβατικά του! Κάθε φορά που χαίρεται πολύ ή απλά θέλει να σε χαιρετίσει, κάνει μεγάλες βουτιές με το κεφαλάκι προς τα πίσω. Θέλει τότε να του λες (ταυτόχρονα σχεδόν με τα κόλπα του) ένα μακρόσυρτο "Μπράαααβο, Ginko! Ποποοο...." Και δωσ' του αυτός, μπορεί να συνεχίζει για πολύ.. 

Ουσιαστικά, τα κολπάκια αυτά είναι τα δικά μας χαδάκια, ένας τρόπος να επικοινωνούμε ακόμα κι αν φοβάται ο μικρός τα χέρια. Αυτές οι χαρούλες είναι ίσως από τα πράγματα που θα μου λείψουν περισσότερο, ξέρω όμως ότι είναι ακριβώς αυτά που θα κάνουν τον Ginko ξεχωριστό και θα μαγέψουν τον επόμενο άνθρωπο που θα τον υιοθετήσει. Κι ενώ η δική μου απόφαση να τον δώσω είναι οριστική, θέλω να ξεκαθαρίσω τα εξής: Ο μικρός θα πάει μονάχα σε άνθρωπο που μπορεί να μου εγγυηθεί ότι το πουλί δεν θα ξανα-αλλάξει σπίτι, να βρίσκεται κ ο ίδιος σε μία φάση ζωής σταθερή. Για αυτό και δίνω τόσο αναλυτικές πληροφορίες, ώστε να ξέρει κανείς όσο γίνεται καλύτερα τι να περιμένει. Θα πρέπει να έχει χρόνο και διάθεση να του αφιερώσει, ώστε να προχωρήσει η εξημέρωσή του. Θεωρώ επίσης πολύ σημαντικό να υπάρχουν ήδη στο χώρο που θα μένει ήμερα κοκατίλ, κάτι που είμαι βέβαιη ότι θα βοηθήσει πολύ και τον Ginko να ανοιχτεί και να εμπιστευτεί το νέο του ιδιοκτήτη. 


Πέρα από το πόσο τον αγαπάω και πόσο νοιάζομαι, νιώθω για αυτήν την ψυχούλα ένα μεγάλο μερίδιο ευθύνης. 
Θέλω εκεί που θα πάει να είναι ευτυχισμένος, να έχει παρέα κ φροντίδα και να μην αλλάξει σπίτι ποτέ ξανά. 
Για αυτό άλλωστε και σε αυτήν την αγγελία δεν υπάρχει καμία βιασύνη. Θα είναι ενεργή μέχρι να βρεθεί το κατάλληλο άτομο..... :bye: 

Περιμένω νέα σας μέσω πμ!

----------


## demis

Εγω θα ηθελα να τον παρω τον γκινκο. Εγω εχω ενα ακομα αρσενικο βεβαια περιπου 6 7 μηνων. το οποια βεβαια τωρα το προσεχω γιατι ειναι λιγο αρωστουλι οποτε θα τον εχω σε καραντινα τον δικο σου. Θα ηθελα να τον παρω γιατι δε με νιαζει η  ηλικεια του και θα τον φροντιζω πολυ καλα για την υπολοιπη ζωη του. περιπου στις 25 του μηνα θα ερθουν παλι οι γονεις. Θα  τους πω να μου το φερουν και αυτο οπως το μπατζακι! Αν ενδιαφερεσαι πες μου.

----------


## demis

Ασε με τελευταιο στη λιστα σε περιπτωση που βρεις κατι καλυτερο

----------


## marlene

Θέμη μου, καλησπέρα και καλή χρονιά!

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την προσφορά σου. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι ψάχνω έναν άνθρωπο σε μία λίγο πιο μόνιμη φάση από τη δική μας, που η ζωή μας ουσιαστικά τώρα ξεκινά κ άρα όλα είναι αρκετά ρευστά. 
Εκτιμώ πολύ πάντως το γεγονός ότι προσφέρεσαι κ θα σε κρατώ ενήμερο. Γενικότερα τον τελευταίο καιρό τρέχω αλλά τουλάχιστον τα ΣΚ θα μπαίνω στο φόρουμ για να βλέπω πως πάει η αγγελία.

----------


## demis

Βασικα το σκεφτηκα και εχεις δυκιο. Τωρα λεω πως δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να αλλαξει σπιτι, αλλα σε 5 χρονια ας πουμε  μπορει να εχω και παιδι (λεμε τωρα) και αυτος θα ειναι πολυ μεγαλος και θα ειναι κριμα παλι θα αλλαζει σπιτι οποτε καλυτερα να τον δωσεις καπου που  θα ειναι και αυτοι και εσυ σιγουρη οτι θα ειναι σταθερη η ζωη τους εστω σε καποια επιπεδα. Ευχομαι να βρει τα κλυτερα χερια  ο γκινκο!!!

----------


## marlene



----------


## Lucky Witch

Μαρλενακι μπράβο σου γι αυτήν την κίνηση.

----------


## Nikkk

Μωρε μη το δώσεις!!!!!!!!!!! Κράτησε τον, τον αγαπάς τόσο...Στεναχωρήθηκα, δύσκολοι οι αποχωρισμοί...  :sad:

----------


## marlene

Μετά από διευκρινιστική ερώτηση μίας φίλης: 

Ναι,ο Ginko και η Coco μένουν στο ίδιο κλουβί κ είναι ζευγάρι τα τελευταία 5 χρόνια περίπου.. Είναι μία παράμετρος που έχω σκεφτεί κ εγώ και ξεκάθαρα το ιδανικό θα ήταν να μην χωριστούνε. 
Αν βρεθεί άτομο που να μπορεί να μου εγγυηθεί ότι έχει χρόνο κ ενέργεια να ασχοληθεί ουσιαστικά, δεν θα έχω πρόβλημα να του δώσω και τα δύο.

----------


## ria

μαρλεν πολυ λυπαμαι..μακαρι να μην χωριστουν τα μικρακια και να πανε στα καλυτερα χερια!!!!ευχομαι ολοψυχα το καλυτερο για τα ζουζουνια!!!!!

----------


## mitsman

ΠΠΠΠΠφφφφφφφφφφφφφφφ..........  ........

Ποτε δεν θα ξεχασω την εμπιστοσυνη που μου εδειξε η μαμα τους και περιμενα τον Ιβαν απο τα αυγουλακια που ειχαν κανει.....
Πραγματικα στενοχωριεμαι αλλα καταλαβαινω απολυτα την αποφαση αυτη και πραγματικα μπραβο σου Μαρλεν....



Ελπιζω το καλυτερο σπιτικο για αυτα τα υπεροχα πλασματακια!

----------


## lilith

ειναι κριμα να τα χωρισεις..αλλα..ειναι δυσκολο κ να τα αποχωριστεις εμενα ο δικος μου εχασε το ταιρι του το εσκασε απο το κλουβι αλλά το ξεπερασε γρηγορα και ψαχνει νυφη μια απο τις μπουμπουδες μου!

----------


## Φάμπιο

Ευχομαι να βρεθει ενα καλο σπιτι!!!
Ο λογος που γραφω σε αυτο το θεμα ειναι γιατι διαβασα το εξης σε ενα ποστ παραπανω και θα ηθελα να διευκρινισω,οτι οποιος εχει παιδι ανθρωπινο ,μπορει να εχει και κατοικιδια παντως τυπου,χωρις να υπαρξει καποιος κινδυνος για κανενα μελος της οικογενειας!!
Το λεω οχι σαν θεωρια,αλλα με εμπειρια σε συμβιωση ανθρωποι μωρα και ζωα(οχι δικη μου αλλα πολυ κοντινων προσωπων και συγγενικων)
Ειναι κριμα και αδικο για τα ζωα να φευγουν απο ενα σπιτι που *ισως* να περνουσαν καλα λογω εγκυμοσυνης!
Εχουμε 2012 κι πρεπει ολοι να προσπαθησουμε να καταριψουμε αυτην την φημη που δυστυχως κατακλυζει μονο την Ελλαδα!!
Φυσικα και δεν θελω να προσβαλλω καποιον,ελπιζω να ημουν κατανοητη και να περασα αυτο το μηνυμα!!

----------


## vicky_ath

Νίκη σε ποιο ποστ αναφέρεσαι???

----------


## Φάμπιο

> Βασικα το σκεφτηκα και εχεις δυκιο. *Τωρα λεω πως δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να αλλαξει σπιτι, αλλα σε 5 χρονια ας πουμε μπορει να εχω και παιδι (λεμε τωρα) και αυτος θα ειναι πολυ μεγαλος και θα ειναι κριμα παλι θα αλλαζει σπιτι οποτε καλυτερα να τον δωσεις καπου που θα ειναι και αυτοι και εσυ σιγουρη οτι θα ειναι σταθερη η ζωη τους εστω σε καποια επιπεδα.* Ευχομαι να βρει τα κλυτερα χερια ο γκινκο!!!




Σε αυτο αναφερομαι...

----------


## demis

Σαν παραδειγμα το εθεσα. εγω ειμαι 19 ετσι κι αλλιως το ειπα καθαρα για πλακα. ΑΛωστε κ εμεις εχουμε μωρα στο σπιτι, Τα ανυψακια μου και δεν εχουμε προβλημα με τα κατοικιδια. Απλα επειδη η μαρλεν ειπε πως θελει να βρει καποιον που να μεινει σταθερη η ζωη του για να μη ξανα αλλαξει σπιτι. Εγω ειμαι 19 Τωρα αρχιζει η ζωη μου, για να μη πω τη φραση σε 5 χρονια μπορει να μην εχω και κεραμυδι να βαλω στο κεφαλι μου ειπα μπορει να εχω και παιδι.

----------


## sakis276

Μαρλενα καλησπερα.Ενδιαφερομαι κι εγω για το/α πουλακι/α.Εχω ηδη κοκατιλ lovebird καναρινια κτλ κι ετσι θα εχουν και παρεα.

----------


## Theodor77

Ευχομε τα πουλακια να βρουνε  σπιτι .
Μαρλενα σε καμμια περιπτωση μην τα χωρισεις , χωρις να θελω να προσβαλω κανενα , τα πουλακια ειναι ηδη μεγαλα για  τοσο μεγαλες αλλαγες στην ζωη τους , αλλα και αν γινουνε θα πρεπει να καρα αξιζει 100% .
Εγω θα ελεγα να δωθουνε σε ατομο μεγαλο , συνειδητοποιημενο , σοβαρο , και χωρις  αναστολες τυπου  ( αν κανω παιδια  μηπως αυτο και μηπως εκεινο ) και οποσδηποτε να ειναι ο κυρης του σπιτιου του .
Ασε  που εγω ειμαι καθετος να τα κρατησεις  .

----------


## marlene

Θοδωρή, σε έναν τέτοιο άνθρωπο θα πάει ο Ginko που θα μπορεί να του προσφέρει όσα κι εγώ και θέλω να πιστεύω ακόμα περισσότερα. 

Το βασικότερο για εμένα είναι να βρεθεί το πουλί σε ένα περιβάλλον με άλλα ήρεμα κοκατιλάκια ώστε να προχωρήσει η εξημέρωση του. 
Γιατί για 3-4 χρόνια, ναι, μπορεί να έβρισκε ένα ζεστό σπιτικό και ας είναι αγριμάκι...
Μόνο όμως αν βρεθεί σε ένα περιβάλλον όπου θα εξημερωθεί κ *θα γίνει πραγματικά μέλος μίας οικογένειας* μπορώ να είμαι βέβαιη ότι θα βρει *ένα σπίτι παντοτινό.*
Όσον αφορά το κορίτσι του τώρα, ναι με στενοχωρεί που θα τα χωρίσω και είμαι βέβαιη ότι θα στενοχωρήσει κ τα ίδια. 

Όμως 2 χρόνια τώρα που είμαστε μαζί κι ενώ αφιερώνω χρόνο, βλέπω ότι η εξοικείωση τους έχει μείνει στάσιμη... Μπορεί πλέον να απολαμβάνουν την ανθρώπινη παρέα κ να το δείχνουν, 
αλλά όταν είναι να κάνουν μία βολτίτσα εκτός κλουβιού ή αν τύχει κάτι (αν χωθούν κάπου επικίνδυνα ή αν χτυπήσουν μέσα στο κλουβί) κτλ είναι αδιανόητο να τα αγγίξει χέρι, φοβούνται. 
Και είναι λογικό αν το σκεφτείς, ο τύπος που τα είχε τα τρομοκρατούσε (αρπάζοντας τα) για 8 χρόνια τουλάχιστον, δεν θα μπορούσαν να αλλάξουν τελείως μέσα σε 2 χρόνια... θα πάρει καιρό.
Ήδη, και μόνο που βλέπουν ένα άλλο ήρεμο κοκατιλάκι γύρω μου *η διαφορά είναι σημαντική.* 

Μιλάμε ήδη με ένα άτομο από το φόρουμ, όταν είναι πλέον απολύτως βέβαιο θα επισημοποιηθεί!

Συμφώνησα να της δώσω τον Ginko γιατί και άλλα ήρεμα κοκατιλάκια έχει στο σπίτι της και χρόνο να διαθέσει. Βρίσκεται επίσης σε μία αρκετά σταθερή φάση ζωής.
Εκεί ο Ginko θα μπορέσει μελλοντικά να βρει ως ταίρι κ μία νέα κοκατιλίτσα! Η θηλυκιά θα μείνει μαζί μου, να συνεχίσουμε τη δουλίτσα που έχουμε αρχίσει 
ενώ θα έχει κ την παρεούλα από το ήρεμο κοκατιλάκι που πήρα πρόσφατα. 

Ελπίζω ότι, παρά την πρώτη αναστάτωση και τα δύο πουλάκια θα είναι σύντομα* χαρούμενα κ πολύ καλύτερα από ότι πριν!*

----------


## marlene

*Τελικά η αγγελία είναι ανοιχτή, παιδιά... Up!*

----------


## tsixlias

τα δεχομαι εγω αν ισχιοι ακομα η αγγελια

----------


## mitsman

Βασιλη θα σε παρακαλουσα να μην γραφεις με greeklish, δεν επιτρεπεται απο τους κανονισμους!

----------


## tsixlias

συγνωμη ειμαι νεο μελοσ και ξεχνιεμαι ευχαριστω και για τιν διορθοση

----------


## iraklis

εδω και καιρο ψαχνω να παρω καθως τα δικα μου τα εκλεψαν.η γυναικα μου δεν δουλεβει και θα τα προσεχει μενω σερρες ειχα παλια καναρινια θα ειναι σε καλα χερια στο εγγιομαι

ευχαριστω

----------


## iraklis

παιδια ησχιει η αγγελια?

----------


## marlene

Ναι, η αγγελία ισχύει.

Ηρακλή, σήμερα μόλις κατάφερα να μπω στο φόρουμ, για αυτό κ δεν είχα απαντήσει στο πμ σου. Σου απάντησα μόλις.

Για να μην επαναλαμβάνω τα ίδια πράγματα σε διαφορετικά πμ... 
Στην αγγελία έχω γράψει για μερικά πράγματα που θέλω ο άνθρωπος που θα πάρει αυτό το πουλί να τα έχει.
Κι αυτά δεν είναι προς διαπραγμάτευση, είναι οι όροι της αγγελίας.
Με όλο το σεβασμό για διαφορετικές απόψεις, αν ήθελα να το συζητήσουμε θα είχα ανοίξει θέμα κ όχι αγγελία.
Είναι κάτι που έχω σκεφτεί πολύ σε προσωπικό επίπεδο πριν βάλω αυτήν την αγγελία κ το όλο ζήτημα δεν μου είναι καθόλου εύκολο. 

Αν λοιπόν δεν μπορείτε να μου εγγυηθείτε ΟΛΑ τα παρακάτω, 
σας παρακαλώ μην μπείτε καν στη διαδικασία να μου γράψετε πμ.
Γλιτώνετε χρόνο κι εσείς κι εγώ.

*1) Έχω μόνιμο σπίτι-δουλειά και ο τρόπος ζωής μου δεν θα αλλάξει τα επόμενα χρόνια. Ναι, μπορώ να φροντίζω αυτό το πλασματάκι για μία 7ετία ακόμα που θα ζήσει. 
     Μπορώ να σου εγγυηθώ ότι δεν θα ξανα-αλλάξει ποτέ χέρια.
2) Δεν με ενδιαφέρει η αναπαραγωγή. Διάβασα την έρμη την αγγελία κ κατάλαβα ότι το πουλί θα είναι στείρο σε 1-2 χρόνια λόγω ηλικίας.
3) Έχω και άλλα (ήρεμα κατά προτίμηση κοκατίλ) και ο κοκατίλος σου θα έχει παρέα. Επίσης έτσι, μπορώ να σου εγγυηθώ ότι καταλαβαίνω την ευθύνη που συνεπάγεται ένα τέτοιο πουλί.
4) Έχω αρκετό ελεύθερο χρόνο κ μεράκι και θα με ενδιέφερε πραγματικά να ασχοληθώ με την εξημέρωση του.
5) Έχω διάθεση να του φτιάξω παιχνίδια! 
*(γιατί γενικά έχω καταλάβει πως μεράκι κ λίγο χρόνο χρειάζεται. Ούτε καν πολλά χρήματα, αφού υλικά βρίσκει κανείς κ στο σπίτι. Γιατί το πουλί δεν είναι ένα αντικείμενο που μου κάπνισε  να αποκτήσω. Είναι ένα πλάσμα ζωντανό,που αξίζει το σεβασμό μου κι έχει τις δικές του ανάγκες. Κι αν σποράκια-λαχανικά τρέφουν το σώμα του, τα παιχνίδια τρέφουν το μυαλό του. Διαφωνείτε? Δεν πειράζει, απλά διαβάζετε λάθος αγγελία. Μην διαβάσετε καν παρακάτω. )*
6) Είμαι πρόθυμος/η μελλοντικά να δώσω χρήματα για το γιατρό του πουλιού.
7) Έχω ήδη ένα αξιοπρεπές κλουβί για κοκατίλ. Μπορώ να σου βγάλω φωτογραφίες από αυτό.* (Και ναι, θα καταλάβω αν είναι δικό σας όντως.)

Ναι, θέλω πολλά. 
Αλλά αν δεν μπορείτε να καταλάβετε γιατί τα θέλω, τότε είναι καλύτερα να μην αποκτήσετε παπαγάλο όπως κ να'χει... 
Ευχαριστώ για την κατανόηση σας.

----------


## iraklis

το εδωσες η οχι ακομα?

----------


## akoylini

οχι Μάρλεν δεν θα τον δωσεις πουθενα τον νεαρο,εσυ θα τον κρατησεις γιατι χωρις πολλα λογια εσυ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να τον εχεις,σε ξερει πλεον,αν αλλαξει τωρα χερια εχουμε πιθανοτητα καταθλιψης.

----------


## marlene

Μάλιστα. Για την δικιά μου κατάθλιψη, σε ποια ενότητα θα πρέπει να ανοίξω αγγελία...? 

Η αγγελία ισχύει.

Και παρακαλώ, αν είναι να γράψετε εδώ, δώστε βάση στο μήνυμα που έχω γράψει παραπάνω.

----------


## aeliopetri

Μαρλεν εχω ολα οσα ζητας για να αποκτισο τα παπαγαλακια σου και να τα φροντισο με πολυ αγαπη οπος κ εσυ αλλα διστιχος ειναι δισκολο να τα παραλαβο απο εσενα γιατη βρισκομε καπος μακρια (κυπρο)...παντος θα τα ηθελα πολυ..ελπιζο να βρουνε ενα καλο σπιτη

----------


## iraklis

ειναι ηρεμα ποιανονται στο χερι?

----------


## vicky_ath

> ειναι ηρεμα ποιανονται στο χερι?


Ηρακλή προφανώς για να ρωτάς κάτι τέτοιο δεν έχεις διαβάσει καν την αγγελία της Μάρλεν..
Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί συνεχίζεις να κάνεις ερωτήσεις, αφού προφανώς η κοπέλα δε θεωρεί πως είσαι ο κατάλληλος για να δώσει το πουλάκι της.
Αν ήταν θα είχε ήδη επικοινωνήσει μαζί σου..
Απλά την φέρνεις και εκείνη σε δύσκολη θέση και χαλάς το θέμα..

----------


## marlene

*Up..!!!*  ::   :Party0011:   :Party0011:   :Party0011:

----------


## marlene

*Η αγγελία παρακαλώ να κλειδωθεί λόγω... πατρότητας!!!  *

----------

